# What's everyones fav color bass jig?



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Color of skirts? And weight?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Brown/purple 3/8oz footballand black/blue 3/8oz. Flippin. For trailer so far its a havoc on the football and paca craw for the flippin. Both trailers have a ton of action.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

5/16 oz brown/green/purple. with just a little green tinsel.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

1/8 PBJ Football 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

3/8th oz black jig, black Paca. Or brown jig, brown Paca. Kind of new to throwing jigs(5 years), but the flat single color ones have treated me best.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

+1 for black and blue 3/8 with paca chunk in a matching color or a reaction innovations smallie beaver.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Any combo of black n blue and green pumpkin.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

3/16 oz black with black oversized trailer for overcast days. I like one with blue tassles and a blue glitter in trailer when sunny. Still u can't go wrong with all black imo.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Rootbeer Brown/Brown Pumpkin/Black/Orange or Green Pumpkin/Black Blue Laminate. Size? ..... it all depends on enviromental factors, and what I want it to do. Anywhere from 3/16 to 1/2 oz. with either a Snootie head or football head.

For trailers I like Zoom Baby Brush Hogs or some kind of craw trailer. And a Zoom G Tail worm from time to time.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Generally speaking...a black/blue 3/8th oz. is hard to beat...but conditions will dictate color/weight. :B


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

1/4oz black bitsy flip with black paca chunk trailer gets it done!!!!!!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Bluegill color and 1/8th to 3/8ths


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Rasper said:


> Brown/purple 3/8oz footballand black/blue 3/8oz. Flippin. For trailer so far its a havoc on the football and paca craw for the flippin. Both trailers have a ton of action.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


what kinda havoc?????? my guess is the pit chunk?


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

jason_0545 said:


> what kinda havoc?????? my guess is the pit chunk?


Actually it is a havoc rocket craw. Its not really used as a trailer but i like the profile and action on a bigger jig. And they are cheap!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rogersmhw (Apr 10, 2012)

These are my two favorites! The one on the left is a 3/8oz alien head jig in a color called alimony(black, blue, chartreuse). I use a big bite baits yo daddy or fighting frog in one of their black and blue color.

The other one is a 1/2oz flip and swim jig in a color called blue gill. I use a big bite bait 2.5" cane thumper in green pumpkin or easy money trailer.

Both jigs are made by northstar custom baits!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Rasper said:


> Actually it is a havoc rocket craw. Its not really used as a trailer but i like the profile and action on a bigger jig. And they are cheap!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


lol sweet. i got a black blue 3/8 netbait paca jig to try out and fished it for the 1st time today i didnt like how the smaller chunks i got looked so i put a black blue rocket craw on it. as soon as it got to bottom i got bit wasnt ready and dropped my rod and messed up the tip and lost the fish. also my buddy catches them using the devil spear as a trailer also


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your rod. I dont like the paca chunks theyre not thick enough. The are expensive and after one or two fish i gotta change it. I only use the paca craws but on my 1/4oz jigs which i dont use too often.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

rogersmhw said:


> View attachment 74061
> 
> These are my two favorites! The one on the left is a 3/8oz alien head jig in a color called alimony(black, blue, chartreuse). I use a big bite baits yo daddy or fighting frog in one of their black and blue color.
> 
> ...


Love the skirt on the left one.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Rasper said:


> Sorry to hear about your rod. I dont like the paca chunks theyre not thick enough. The are expensive and after one or two fish i gotta change it. I only use the paca craws but on my 1/4oz jigs which i dont use too often.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


yeah somethings always breaking lol. i am using the chunks on 1/4 SK bitsy jig it looked real good on them but i dont use them much either cept for at ponds and a shallow mudhole i fish when i can borrow a canoe


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I use them when a jig should be working but my 1/2oz or 3/8oz isnt. They usually go for the slower fall and smaller profile.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## youngbuckohio (Mar 4, 2009)

black/blue and green pumpkin


----------

